# Pot Belly's Iso Hash Oil



## Pot Belly (Jul 23, 2007)

*Here is a small batch of hash oil......*

Ground up all clippings, stems, whatever in food processor to a powder......

Put in Iso to cover and shake shake shake.....

Let soak for 24 hrs, should be dark green or black by now.......

Strain into another container through coffee filter several times......

Squeeze as much of the liquid you can out of the "stuff"....... 

Pour into Pyrex pie dish, let evaporate with fan, and scrape with razorblade.......

I'm going to get ripped tonight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 23, 2007)

Enjoy yourself man! It looks like you've earned it!!!

Have a great high!


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 23, 2007)

*Stoney........**You get the credit*

on grinding it up in the processor. It makes total sense to get the Iso in contact with as much of the "oil" as possible. Thanks. :aok:

I'm packing a bowl and loading some oil now.......

Big toke...... Lungs expand......... Eyes bug out of head to hold all that in..... Hold it..........Hold it.....Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

What a hit! I'm already gone:bong1: . Love that hash oil folks.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 23, 2007)

Dawg it all, 
   Now I gotta go load a bowl, LOL,  I was holding my breath too  Ha- Ha

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 23, 2007)

how much clippings did you use to get that much oil?


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 23, 2007)

It was about an ounce.  I really didn't weigh it.

You have to be careful when hitting that stuff.....

Takes you to a different level.....


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 24, 2007)

yes i know man i have smoked it in the past,but today i made me a small batch i just got done geting it all out the bowl it evaporated from it wasnt that much but i just wanted to try it for my self and yes i will be mixing up a big batch come harvest time..


----------

